

Why e-books will soon be obsolete (and no, it’s not just because of DRM) (2012) - monort
http://gyrovague.com/2012/04/30/why-e-books-will-soon-be-obsolete-and-no-its-not-just-because-of-drm/

======
tired_man
I disagree.

Regional licensing issue, DRM, and formatting won't kill eBooks. Bytes is
bytes, right?

People will continue reading electronic books, they just won't be reading an
"eBook" file that a publisher sold, but one that an individual scanned and
released, or one that was once a publisher's eBook but is now an eBook
converted to a format that's more usable and without restrictions - or any
ties to the original publisher.

